# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Tanner / tannery Wellington?

## Blue Arrow

Shot my first deer just before New Years and want to keep the skin.
Is there anywhere I can get it tanned in the Wellington area?
...if not... anywhere between Taumarunui and Wellington?

----------


## Brian

Bob Spain Main rd Clive

----------


## HNTMAD

Yes there is, I will get the details for you.  I have one yo do also. There is a mate of a mate of mine that has started doing them. He also has been cleaning my skulls on heads I keep.

Will get the details

Hamish


Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

Try www.birchams.nz

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Blue Arrow

Thanks guys.

----------


## Scooby

just used www.birchams.nz for my daughters 1st deer.
fantastic service and very please with the result.

----------


## EeeBees

Latest catalogue from Tandy Leather, Minto, Australia features Hawkes Bay deer leather ... it looks positively gorgeous but retails for $337.49 AUD for 11 to 12 square feet, 0.8 to 1.2mm ... out of my league at the moment ... I would like to find the source!!

----------


## muzza

Ruahine Tanning and Taxidermy in Halcombe

----------

